# Sprache ändern



## cloda (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in meiner Navigation die Sprache reloaden? wenn ich auf meiner Seite einen Link anklicke wird ein neuer Browser geöffnet. Ändere ich hier die Sprache z.B. von DE auf EN und schliesse diesen Browser, möchte ich dass auf meiner Hauptseite nicht mehr DE sondern EN als Sprache gewählt ist.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Danke

Cloda


----------



## con-f-use (2. November 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, du hast die unterschiedlichen Sprachen über eine php-Variable realisiert. Die Seite müsste also mit dem richtigen Wert dieser Variablen neu aufgerufen werden. Das kannst du mit der opener.location.href-Eigenschaft machen.

Nemen wir also an, folgender Code wäre deine Hauptseite (http://www.beispiel.de/index.php?language=german):

```
<html><head><title>Hauptseite</title></head>

<body>

    <a href="#" onchlick="window.open('unterseite.php?language=german','_blank'); return false;">
        Link auf die Unterseite (öffnet in neuem Fenster)
    </a>

</body>

</html>
```

Und das hier wäre deine Unterseite (http://www.beispiel.de/unterseite.php):

```
<html><head><title>Unterseite</title></head>

<body>

    <a href="?language=english" target="_self" onchlick="opener.loaction.href='index.php?language=english'">
        Change language to English
    </a>

</body>

</html>
```

So würde es gehen.


----------

